# Two more just finished



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I really enjoy doing these


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are very pretty!


----------



## Joan Louise (Dec 26, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Lovely, what a nice gift idea.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

You do them so well. Two lovely designs.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I can see why, they are so cute.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so excited to be getting a Ladybug!!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I am so excited to be getting a Ladybug!!!!!


Glad you like it....I think she is cute..will do more like this soon


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Really lovely, great work.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

These are amazing. I've seen your work before. How do you actually do them?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Liz at Furze said:


> These are amazing. I've seen your work before. How do you actually do them?[/quote
> 
> The work I do is called punch needle embroidery ..an old craft but it started to come back for a while several years ago but again seems hard to find the needles etc...I love doing it and you use a special needle and I use embroidery floss and weavers cloth to make these things..I draw my own patterns..get ideas from many places and just do simple designs...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Liz at Furze said:
> 
> 
> > These are amazing. I've seen your work before. How do you actually do them?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice work. Never tried it but have heard of it.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Very many years ago my Mother had a black velveteen cushion cover decorated with a flower/branch/leaf design made from fine wool with a punch needle. It then was sculpted into a 3-D design. The background was not filled in. I am always happy when old techniques live on.

Way to go, Sue Fish!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Very many years ago my Mother had a black velveteen cushion cover decorated with a flower/branch/leaf design made from fine wool with a punch needle. It then was sculpted into a 3-D design. The background was not filled in. I am always happy when old techniques live on.
> 
> Way to go, Sue Fish!!


Oh that sounds lovely


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful, as usual! Sue, you are getting me enthused to try this - have purchased a set of punch needles, have embroidery threat but need to find some weavers cloth, then I can start. My question now is what did you use for the handle and around the edge? Many thanks . . .


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sue. I'm going to have a little investigation to see if I can track down the necessary equipment to have a go . Thank you for your inspiration.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Patian said:


> Beautiful, as usual! Sue, you are getting me enthused to try this - have purchased a set of punch needles, have embroidery threat but need to find some weavers cloth, then I can start. My question now is what did you use for the handle and around the edge? Many thanks . . .


I make cording from floss to match the item


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I make cording from floss to match the item


Full ply or half and half?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Patian said:


> Full ply or half and half?


I use all 6 strands and one skein will produce just about 2 yds of cording


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very nice. The lady bug case is especially pretty!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I use all 6 strands and one skein will produce just about 2 yds of cording


Thanks Sue - I'm excited to give it a try!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Sue these are lovely. You must work around the clock getting these done. Are these like a punch type technique, I forgot what you told us? Thanks for sharing. 

Daphne


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

MacRae said:


> Sue these are lovely. You must work around the clock getting these done. Are these like a punch type technique, I forgot what you told us? Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Daphne


thanks ..I do work most evenings and once in a while during the day if I can enjoy some time on the screened porch...this has been a long winter so I got more done than usual...
It is punch needle embroidery


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

do you put anything on the back to keep the stitches from pulling?
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

do you put anything on the back to keep the stitches from pulling?
Blessings


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> do you put anything on the back to keep the stitches from pulling?
> Blessings


I glue and add interfacing


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty. You are a fast worker!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

i really love seeing them when they're done!! you do just wonderful work!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So cool! Love your work!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

At a couple of fiber shows I have been to I have seen people doing this and it is absolutely amazing how many thing you can do with it! It is really a neat craft! Your work is fantastic!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you checked nordic needle for supplies? They have things I never saw before.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Isuel said:


> Have you checked nordic needle for supplies? They have things I never saw before.


i will have to look into that because so many ask me about where to get a needle etc.
where in nc are you ..i am in raleigh


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love all your work,


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

In Fayetteville


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Isuel said:


> In Fayetteville


ah a ways off...mynext door neighbor works there..he is an architect...


----------



## katydid911 (Mar 26, 2014)

They are nice and cute. Never thought of this.  katydid911


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

About an 1 hr and a 1/2. I live in the country not in the town.


----------



## katydid911 (Mar 26, 2014)

They are nice and cute. Never thought of this.  katydid911


----------



## katydid911 (Mar 26, 2014)

They are nice and cute. Never thought of this.  katydid911


----------



## katydid911 (Mar 26, 2014)

They are nice and cute. Never thought of this.  katydid911


----------



## katydid911 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ilive in the country. near Trenton, TN.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the country.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, you work fast. I like them both but I especially like the ladybug. My supplies still haven't arrived. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> Wow, you work fast. I like them both but I especially like the ladybug. My supplies still haven't arrived. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


Thanks have to admit sometimes I take too much time but my house is nearly spotless all the time and I don't neglect my hubby and family and friends so it is ok once in a while


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

Are the appliqués needle felted? I love them.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Laurel Beale said:


> Are the appliqués needle felted? I love them.
> Laurelk in S. CA


My items are done in punch needle...glad you like them!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice thanks for sharing !


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

I do giant punch needle work and make rugs that way.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

seemyart said:


> I do giant punch needle work and make rugs that way.


Oh nice...have pics?


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

alas, I don't know how to up load photos, except for email. I do love making those rugs however and they are quite large. I also do traditional rug hooking. the problem with the punch style (embroidery or rug) is that you punch from the BACK to the FRONT and you really can't see what you are doing while you are doing it, which is important for color changes.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

So nice!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow, love them


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

those are really nice.
I bought myself a punch needle and fabric and thread but wonder how many strands you use for your projects. 

I have never done punch and am going to try to teach myself. Is there a certain size needle I am supposed to use.
I can probably find something on youtube to show me how to start. There is also a website on my punch needle envelope called www.ultrapunchneedle.com that has a how to video I will look at. I have not done that yet.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

pfoley said:


> those are really nice.
> I bought myself a punch needle and fabric and thread but wonder how many strands you use for your projects.
> 
> I have never done punch and am going to try to teach myself. Is there a certain size needle I am supposed to use.
> I can probably find something on youtube to show me how to start. There is also a website on my punch needle envelope called www.ultrapunchneedle.com that has a how to video I will look at. I have not done that yet.


I always use a single strand of embroidery floss and the needle is made for that size...most patterns call for 3 strands but I like single much better..needle is finer and piercces the fabric easier..


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I always use a single strand of embroidery floss and the needle is made for that size...most patterns call for 3 strands but I like single much better..needle is finer and piercces the fabric easier..


Sue, do you have a source of punch needle supplies that you would recommend, especially for weaver's cloth? The one I ordered mine from took over a week to ship my order!! I still don't have it. Should arrive tomorrow, they say. Aloha... Bev


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I always use a single strand of embroidery floss and the needle is made for that size...most patterns call for 3 strands but I like single much better..needle is finer and piercces the fabric easier..


========

thank you.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> Sue, do you have a source of punch needle supplies that you would recommend, especially for weaver's cloth? The one I ordered mine from took over a week to ship my order!! I still don't have it. Should arrive tomorrow, they say. Aloha... Bev


I really dont...I buy my floss at a c moore michaels or joanns and the weavers cloth I get at Joanns and I draw my own patterns..the needle I bought years ago online but now they only sell the dee lite brand needle I like so much in sets of 4 needles..1 2 3 and 6 strand sizes..I much prefer the single thread size I know my friends have gotten clover brand from Joanns but now not many of those stores have them and could beordered online..


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

pfoley said:


> ========
> 
> thank you.


===========
does the needle threader come with it or do I have to buy that separately; I don't seem to find one with my needle.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

pfoley said:


> ===========
> does the needle threader come with it or do I have to buy that separately; I don't seem to find one with my needle.


Normally one or two come with the needles


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I really dont...I buy my floss at a c moore michaels or joanns and the weavers cloth I get at Joanns and I draw my own patterns..the needle I bought years ago online but now they only sell the dee lite brand needle I like so much in sets of 4 needles..1 2 3 and 6 strand sizes..I much prefer the single thread size I know my friends have gotten clover brand from Joanns but now not many of those stores have them and could beordered online..


Thanks for the info. I used to do counted cross stitch so I have a complete set of DMC floss on hand. I mostly need a source for weaver's cloth and you gave me one. Now if my needles would only get here!!. Thanks. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> Thanks for the info. I used to do counted cross stitch so I have a complete set of DMC floss on hand. I mostly need a source for weaver's cloth and you gave me one. Now if my needles would only get here!!. Thanks. Aloha... Bev


Great...dont hesitate to ask me more if you need...hope they get to you tomorrow so you can play!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Great...dont hesitate to ask me more if you need...hope they get to you tomorrow so you can play!


I ordered my punch needle set, weaver's cloth, hoop, etc. from s company called EARL BROHMAN. I found them through Google. I'm sure they're just fine to do business with. I'm just impatient to get started. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> I ordered my punch needle set, weaver's cloth, hoop, etc. from s company called EARL BROHMAN. I found them through Google. I'm sure they're just fine to do business with. I'm just impatient to get started. Aloha... Bev


keep me posted on how you make out!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I really enjoy doing these


I was looking at pinterest and found this..MY scissors cases someone saved on their pinterest board..thought that was kind of neat


----------

